# Simple brake levers for race bike?



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2011)

After inspecting the damage on my bike after I had a fall and ended up in hospital, I realised that the metal on my brake levers was very sharp from grinding allong the road. I currently have done a DIY job of putting red wire tape around the levers, but I need some new ones. 

I only need basic ones (no gears). I currently have the old style shifters on the frame (bit unorthodox but I have got used to them).


----------



## plantfit (8 Sep 2011)

Hi Matthew,

Put a pair in the post for you today

Roger


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Sep 2011)

plantfit said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> Put a pair in the post for you today
> 
> Roger



Thanks

Matt


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Sep 2011)

They arrived in the post this morning and I have fitted them on. They work a treat. 

Thanks again.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2011)

this is why i like this forum

well done


----------

